
ReUUID – A UUID Recycling Service - kragniz
http://reuuid.org/
======
benjojo12
Both the API and the site itself does not give you UUID version 4 UUID's, or
by the looks of it, any kind of standard version, since no version markers are
visible

------
mchahn
Some who can should flag this.

------
gjvc
this appears to be a cover for attracting donations via crypto-currencies

------
trav4225
lolwut.

